
Senior engineer confirms Apple working on MacRuby for iOS  - patrickaljord
https://twitter.com/lrz/status/24137640579
======
spanktheuser
Very, very interesting. I work in a company full of Ruby on Rails devs. Many
also do some iOS development. But nothing that requires the significant
performance advantage that one would receive from writing in Objective C.
Almost all of them would be overjoyed to ditch Objective C at least most of
the time.

------
smoody
Shouldn't the headline read something more like "Senior engineer confirms _he_
is woking on MacRuby for iOS" -- didn't seem to me that he is implying that it
is an official Apple project.

------
zbruhnke
<http://www.macruby.org/>

not much of a secret ... and that senior engineer also is the one who pitched
the project to apple for the record

~~~
zbruhnke
he also acknowledges it on his personal website:

<http://chopine.be/>

